# Big Sky Montana



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone going to be hanging around Big Sky 2/8-15? Heading out Friday morning for a wk. 

Anyone in the Albany NY area want to go? There may be an open slot left. ~ $1500 for the trip.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Our school is going up there for a trip this weekend, the 9th. I actually get school credit for going snowboarding for the weekend.  Gotta love big skiing colleges.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> Our school is going up there for a trip this weekend, the 9th. I actually get school credit for going snowboarding for the weekend.  Gotta love big skiing colleges.


Nice. We get in late Friday night. If you see a bright colored pin that says out of control on it, that's one of us. There's ~ 30 of us heading out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool bro. We are getting in Friday night as well and heading back Sunday. I will be cruising around with a Green plad jacket on riding my new X8. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Be prepared to spend lots of cash at Big Sky. Everything there is expensive. While Big Sky is a favorite in Montana among the super rich (and those who attend college and take fun electives such as "Snowboarding for credit"), there are other gems out there that are worth checking out and are far less expensive than Big Sky:

1) Lost Trail (on the Idaho/Montana line on US 93)
2) Discovery (the locals sometimes affectionately refer to it as "Disco")
3) Showdown (don't let the wild west ******* name scare ya)
4) Snowbowl (I don't care for the granola, hippie scene but it's a neat place)
5) Lookout Pass (lots of snow)
6) Teton Pass (very small ski area but filled with Montana charm)

The above list is not all inclusive, of course.

Personally, LT, Disco, and TP are my favorites. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Tis definately expensive. I have been up there before. I am just going for the credit. You can't beat getting college credit for doing something you would probably do anyway on the weekend . I usually board up at Red Lodge and Bridger.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

I wish I had the chance to take electives like the ones that are offered now. Ah well. Just for laughs, I checked out lift tickets at Aspen. Aspen charges $87 a day for a full lift pass while Big Sky is $75. Oh, and if you want to park close to the complex, plan on forking over another $20 a day. Don't get me wrong, Big Sky is fun and it was a blast visiting there, however, it's all about the money at that resort. 

I wonder how the management would feel if I parked an old pickup truck and a travel trailer and just camped out on their parking lot? :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

BoardJunkie said:


> I wish I had the chance to take electives like the ones that are offered now. Ah well. Just for laughs, I checked out lift tickets at Aspen. Aspen charges $87 a day for a full lift pass while Big Sky is $75. Oh, and if you want to park close to the complex, plan on forking over another $20 a day. Don't get me wrong, Big Sky is fun and it was a blast visiting there, however, it's all about the money at that resort.
> 
> I wonder how the management would feel if I parked an old pickup truck and a travel trailer and just camped out on their parking lot? :cheeky4:


Yeah for sure. I usually check out Moonlight a lot more often. It is only a little cheaper then its neighbor, but has a lot nicer park and prety compareable runs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

This trip is about the same as what I paid to go to Whisler for a wk in 05. Looking foward to it. 

Papawood, maybe I'll see you out there. I'll be the only one in Blue/Black:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

I get in Friday afternoon, and I'm leaving Sunday at close. Anyone headed to Moonlight for the PBRJ too?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> Yeah for sure. I usually check out Moonlight a lot more often. It is only a little cheaper then its neighbor, but has a lot nicer park and prety compareable runs.


I've yet to try Moonlight but I may have to put that one on the list this year. I try to go to at least one new hill each season. However, things like work get in the way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

i might be there depends wat the familys doin

i will be at the snowbowl, discovery, and lost trail all week

feb 16 through the 24 cuz wer spending winter break at our new house 2 miles away from snowbowl

im so excited


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Big Sky was a blast, too bad for the wind, kind of blew the powder away, oh well, it was still pretty soft. 

The PBRJ rocked. Tons of super talent. Very awesome of Moonlight to host, and Volcom to come. 

I'm very tired. 


lost trail is having the next rail jam in their series on the 16th... Will has all the info posted here Snowboard Montana Discussion Board :: View topic - Lost Trail should be super sweet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Big Sky was great this weekend! Snowed almost the entire weekend, perfect temperature! Only complaint was that it was a little on the windy side. Great riding and an absolute blast though.

We also got to stay in some sweet ski in condos that were prety much nicer than my house which was a blast.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> Big Sky was great this weekend! Snowed almost the entire weekend, perfect temperature! Only complaint was that it was a little on the windy side. Great riding and an absolute blast though.
> 
> We also got to stay in some sweet ski in condos that were prety much nicer than my house which was a blast.


I didn't think is was windy Sat.- Sun. Much more wind out here. Missed out man. We got ~ 2' fresh pow Mon night into tues. Nice. I stayed in the bowl and the trees most of the time. 5 days of boarding


----------

